# [FreeNAS] data loss? help!



## al81 (Jul 2, 2011)

Sorry for my English, I use Google Translator

Prehistory:
Was installed FreeNAS 0.7 on USB flash. Was connected to the drive and formatted as gpt. Everything worked perfectly. Was installed FreeNAS 8. Importing a disk, error appears. Now I can not remember the exact text of the error. Disk is not imported. After trying to mount a drive in FreeNAS 0.7 or FreeBAS 8.2 I have an error in the Web interface or command line. 

`mount-t ufs / dev/ad0p1 / mnt` 

```
mount: / dev/ad0p1: Invalid argument
```

When checking the disk I have:

```
fsck-t ufs / dev/ad0p1 
 ** / Dev/ad0p1 
 Cannot find file system superblock 
 ioctl (GCINFO): Inappropriate ioctl for device 
 fsck_ufs: / dev/ad0p1: can't read disk label
```
I'm trying to restore a file system; *newfs -N* and *fsck_ufs -b* do not work. I have an error:

```
**** Is not a file system superblock
```
What to do how to recover data?


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 2, 2011)

Better asked on the FreeNAS forums.  They know more about it than we do.

Why do you assume it's p1?  A standard GPT setup could have p1 for freebsd-boot, with the data sections at p2 or higher.  Use gpart(8) to see what's on there:
`# gpart show ad0`


----------



## al81 (Jul 2, 2011)

I found the solution: by looking for superblock *scan_ff* then *fsck_ufs -b*.

Now checked that it was possible to restore.


----------

